# 400A single phase service



## cometman67 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi I'm new to the forum. I'm an electrcian in new york and have a few questions. I have the oportunity to do a 400A single phase service for a local gas/grocery store. I have never done anything bigger than 200a before. I know I'm going to need a meter disconnect combo but I'm not sure on main conductors and grounding requirements. Single riser or parallel? How would you all do it? Thanks Cody


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

cometman67 said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum. I'm an electrcian in new york and have a few questions. I have the oportunity to do a 400A single phase service for a local gas/grocery store. I have never done anything bigger than 200a before.


This is a pretty big jump. You have never even helped or been part of a crew that has done this?





cometman67 said:


> I know I'm going to need a meter disconnect combo...


How do you know this? Is the panel very far into the structure?





cometman67 said:


> .... but I'm not sure on main conductors and grounding requirements. Single riser or parallel? How would you all do it? Thanks Cody


It all depends on how you want to do it. I think many would do a single riser with parallel SEC and panels.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What jurisdiction are you performing in ? Con Ed, LIPA, Niagra ?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> What jurisdiction are you performing in ? Con Ed, LIPA, Niagra ?


Good point. Do any NYS utilities require an outside disco? I don't know of any.


----------



## cometman67 (Oct 19, 2011)

RG&E is the electric company. The owner talked to the engineer and he said we needed the meter disconnect combo. I'm a maintenance mechanic and mostly work on machines but do some residential on the side. I just don't have the experience with something like this.


----------

